# Engine Instalation Question



## DVButler (Aug 9, 2015)

I have installed a rebuilt engine, 2008 Toyota Scion xB, 2AZ FE. I could manually crank engine prior to installation and connection to transmission. After connection to automatic transmission via torque converter and mounting bolts, engine manually cranks only one full turn prior to a clunk sound and no ability to turn further in same direction. I can manually crank in reverse direction one full turn. Is this normal for an automatic transmission? Could there be a problem with my installation? Engine has no battery installed. Transmission has never been removed or cracked open. I did discover Shift indicator was in drive position after I felt the clunk and began research. Changing stick shift to park or Neutral delivers no change.

I fear to attempt to start vehicle and create damage. Please help with advice.

Damian


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Damian, you might want to post this on an automotive forum.
This is more of a home forum. Toyota /Scion has a very good forum for this.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't start. You somehow did not engage torque converter fully. Or, transmission is in P and locking pin prevents it from turning. Output shaft should engage 3 times into transmission, that's what I remember from the last time I did this. We had something similar happen on a Mazda install and had to remove trannie and re-install it. We were swapping trannie.
My gut tells me trannie is P though.
Also, when you cranked engine counterclockwise, you did big mistake. Not sure about your particular engine, but some Japanese makes have directional main seals. Going "against the hair" breaks sealing lip and results in major oil leak down the road or right away.
Make sure trannie is in N.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Obviously don't try to start it


It sounds like you have a bolt sticking out somewhere that catches the same point when spinning the engine in either direction. I would look at the bolts that hold the flywheel/flex plate to the torque converter.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

nap actually has good point with bolts. They devilishly come in various legths, so maybe. Then again, I never saw a trannie mounting bolt that will go through into the flywheel space close to it. they all go into engine block.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

ukrkoz said:


> nap actually has good point with bolts. They devilishly come in various legths, so maybe. Then again, I never saw a trannie mounting bolt that will go through into the flywheel space close to it. they all go into engine block.


not sure what you are describing so I'll explain my point and maybe it will make sense;

you bolt the torque converter to what? The flywheel or flex plate. In most trans I have worked on your bolt goes through the flex plate and into a threaded boss in the torque converter. If one of those bolts are not threaded in all the way, it may hit something within the bell housing. If it hits only one point, it would allow the engine to rotate nearly 360 degrees and then allow it to be rotated the opposite direction almost 360 degrees.

does that make any sense?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep. Check for bolts that are non spec or too long. Also: make sure the flex plate is the exact same as the old engine's (if not from the old engine). Make sure there aren't any missing spacers from between the plate and the crank hub. Also verify that the torque converter is fully engaged in the transmission...the days of old, it was three clunks, some modern trannies have 4-5 clunks to drop through. Separate them again and turn the engine over to verify that it turns over freely. Some engines don't take kindly to turning in reverse rotation. 

Wouldn't matter if the trans was in Park or not. The park pawl has zero effect on the torque converter or input shaft. It only locks the output shaft.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check that you did not accidently put a longer bolt into the housing than was there before, and the extra length is not catching on the flex-plate balancing weight.

This is usually one of the starter mounting bolts. 

This happens more often than anyone will admit to, Because the bolts are often the same diameter but just a mm longer or shorter than the rest. 

and get mixed up in the bolt-bucket. 

You did a wise thing checking, before starting the engine, As this could have done more damage than anyone wants in a new engine install.

Carefully checking and you will find the little "GREMLIN"


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can turn the motor over when the tranny is in park or you would not be able to start your engine. Listen for the clunk and see which side of engine it is coming from. If it's from the front, timing chain tensioner could be the cause. I read up on this engine and nowhere in the directions did it say not to turn this engine backwards. Some engines you can't. I suspect that you either have a bolt in the wrong hole hitting flywheel/converter or converter is in 3 notches but might need to go 4. Do this manully. If you do this with starter, you will find the problem but it will creat more problems. When installing an engine or tranny, mount the item at hand. I always stick 2 bolts, 1 on each side and hand tighten engine/tranny with ratchet. Then turn the converter before you bolt it up with your hand. If you can't turn it, installation is not complete. Pull it back out and reset converter. Hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------

